# Our torts sharing a leaf



## demjor19 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just thought i would share a pic of our Redfoot (Rose) and our Sulcata (Simon) sharing a Collard green leaf.

[img=640x480]http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t244/KaraJ0/Tortoises/DSCN4361.jpg[/img]


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2007)

cute photo! welcome to tfo, by the way!
(be careful about posting photos of different species together, some folks say it can be bad and will lambaste you for doing so)


----------



## demjor19 (Dec 5, 2007)

josh said:


> cute photo! welcome to tfo, by the way!
> (be careful about posting photos of different species together, some folks say it can be bad and will lambaste you for doing so)



i know...we just had them out doing a bit of free roaming in the house while we were feeding them a bit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2007)

lotta tongue action in that photo


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 5, 2007)

Josh some of us took great offense to that comment. I dont believe any of us have ever labasted anyone on this subject. We have worked to educate on why its wrong for different tortoise species to live in close proximity/same enclosure but NEVER lambasted anyone for it. 

It is a risk and one that should not be done whether its for 5 minutes or 5 years, plain and simple.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, I 2nd that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry if you took offense. i didnt mean to offend anyone. i was just trying to warn demjor of what may come. as far as i've seen everyone's done a great job being welcoming and cordial. i was thinking more about other forums where people are chastised within their first thread.


----------



## demjor19 (Dec 6, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Josh some of us took great offense to that comment. I dont believe any of us have ever labasted anyone on this subject. We have worked to educate on why its wrong for different tortoise species to live in close proximity/same enclosure but NEVER lambasted anyone for it.
> 
> It is a risk and one that should not be done whether its for 5 minutes or 5 years, plain and simple.



would you or anyone else for that matter mind educating me a little more on this topic? i understand why they cant live together, but why no contact at all? is there disease issues or something? thanks for the heads up.


----------



## demjor19 (Dec 6, 2007)

josh said:


> sorry if you took offense. i didnt mean to offend anyone. i was just trying to warn demjor of what may come. as far as i've seen everyone's done a great job being welcoming and cordial. i was thinking more about other forums where people are chastised within their first thread.



i understand where you are comming here...on some forums you can not make a mistake w/ out getting flamed.


----------



## Meka (Dec 6, 2007)

josh said:


> sorry if you took offense. i didnt mean to offend anyone. i was just trying to warn demjor of what may come. as far as i've seen everyone's done a great job being welcoming and cordial. i was thinking more about other forums where people are chastised within their first thread.



this happened to us on another site when we were trying to find help for our Gussy. I simply told them everything I had said in the thread I started about him on here, only over there it turned into an all out arguement and them telling me I dont know how to care for tortoises...not very welcoming.

Anyway, I too would be interested in knowing why they should not come in contact, even for a few minutes?? I am guessing it has to do with parasites or illnesses they culd give to one another?


----------



## stells (Dec 6, 2007)

it was all explained before in this thread 
http://tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=559
also house roaming isn't the best idea either keeping them in their own seperate enclosures would be the best idea  http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/roaming.html


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Stells...ya beat me to it


----------



## demjor19 (Dec 6, 2007)

they do have their own separate enclosures. we just allow them to free roam in one room of the house while we are in it. they are always supervised while doing so.


----------



## stells (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry it still shouldn't be done they are still having contact when they shouldn't be


----------



## Nay (Dec 7, 2007)

Meka said:


> josh said:
> 
> 
> > sorry if you took offense. i didnt mean to offend anyone. i was just trying to warn demjor of what may come. as far as i've seen everyone's done a great job being welcoming and cordial. i was thinking more about other forums where people are chastised within their first thread.
> ...


----------

